# Jim Carrey as Karate Instructor



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_vvI26NnwE&mode=related&search=

Thought you guys would like this one.  Pretty good stuff.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 29, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 29, 2007)

"I'm fine. I shifted my internal organs to avoid the knife."

Brilliant.

D.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2007)

"Like most beginners, the way you attacked was wrong."


----------



## Kacey (Jan 29, 2007)

I've seen that one several times, but it never fails to crack me up!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 29, 2007)

"KIAI!!!"


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 29, 2007)

:lfao:


----------



## Kreth (Jan 29, 2007)

That clip is hilarious. I remember seeing it on In Living Color.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2007)

:lfao:


----------



## donald (Jan 30, 2007)

That was too STOOOPPIIDDD...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## crushing (Jan 30, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> "Like most beginners, the way you attacked was wrong."


 
I really like that line because it hit home.  It reminded me of me when I got home from one my lessons where I first started learning defenses against same side wrist grabs and I was eager to show my better half what I was learning.

"Hey Love, grab my wrist like you are an attacker. . . No, not like that, like this. . . "  LOL!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 30, 2007)

He umm... really needs to work on his knife defense.


----------



## shrek (Feb 3, 2007)

Heh, I haven't seen that in years...ROFL!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 4, 2007)

Great Post "However, like a lot of beginning students you attacked me wrong...lol" 2:15 Its funny because its true lol.


----------

